# Sure Signs You're Obsessed With This Breed.....



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

Sure Signs You're Obsessed With This Breed



1.) Your kid has to wear topknots in her school photo


















2.) (your turn)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

2.) You spend more on their hair products then your own! John Paul Mitchell for Pets vs. Suave :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

3. you kiss your Malt goodnight and not your husband!!!
bahahaha :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

4) Their comfort is more important than your own...ie: Laying on the couch or bed, or not moving your computer chair so they can continue to sleep under it peacefully!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Most days they are cleaner than you are!
xoxoxo


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You prepare their food and it takes you an hour homecooking and then pick up fast food for the hubby and kids. :blush:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

when you have way more pictures of your dogs than anybody else :brownbag:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

you spend more on their grooming than your own...!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

when you Facebook profile picture is always your Maltese :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Dec 9 2008, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686040


> when you Facebook profile picture is always your Maltese :thumbsup:[/B]


 :smhelp: I resemble that comment! Don't forget your MySpace profile picture is also your Maltese....... :smrofl: 

Guilty as charged on both. :supacool: Oh yeah it is the same picture I have for my avatar here. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Dec 8 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686040


> when you Facebook profile picture is always your Maltese :thumbsup:[/B]


Bahaha! I'd resemble that remark also but my twin sis is the one that 'insisted' I join Facebook so I tried to make it more um... not maltesecentric. My Myspace? Well, I don't have a Myspace, the dogs do


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

They have a better wardrobe than you do! 

You talk to them more than you talk to actual people! 

You schedule your appointments, vacations etc. around them to make sure they are taken care of!



ok....so that was 3, but I could go on forever!!!! :innocent:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, I resemble all of the above comments. I don't do myspace, but I my dogs belong to dogster. Grooming products for me? NOWHERE near what I have for them, haha especially for my BOY. :HistericalSmiley: 

How about this one? When I bought my new house, my priorities were all doggie related. Great dog bathing sink, great rear porch for the doggies, perfect small fenced rear yard where I can see doggies from everywhere in the fenced yard, great places in the neighborhood to walk the dogs, room to store the doggie products (including the doggie stroller). Decor for the new house is also very doggie themed. Bathroom is done in McCartney dog art. We ripped out the rugs and installed laminate and replaced area rugs with canvas floorcloths. I am about to buy a new leather sofa to protect doggie coat. OMG as I type this I wonder if I have gone crazy? :wacko1: 

When I buy my next car it also will be all about the dogs. LOL (ie can I fit the stroller, and dog show equipment inside?)


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

... When your dog's purse is better than your own!!!








My mother bought her this Louis Vuitton carrier, and I carry a basic $100 Big Buddha Bag (and this too was given to me as a gift!!)!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When everyone at work knows when you talk about your babies and have pictures of your babies to show they know your talking about your Malts.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 9 2008, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686060


> Ok, I resemble all of the above comments. I don't do myspace, but I my dogs belong to dogster. Grooming products for me? NOWHERE near what I have for them, haha especially for my BOY. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> How about this one? When I bought my new house, my priorities were all doggie related. Great dog bathing sink, great rear porch for the doggies, perfect small fenced rear yard where I can see doggies from everywhere in the fenced yard, great places in the neighborhood to walk the dogs, room to store the doggie products (including the doggie stroller). Decor for the new house is also very doggie themed. Bathroom is done in McCartney dog art. We ripped out the rugs and installed laminate and replaced area rugs with canvas floorcloths. I am about to buy a new leather sofa to protect doggie coat. OMG as I type this I wonder if I have gone crazy? :wacko1:
> 
> When I buy my next car it also will be all about the dogs. LOL (ie can I fit the stroller, and dog show equipment inside?)[/B]



Again, YES, I can so relate to this one!!

We are looking for a new house to buy and my #1 priority is how it will work for the dogs. Are the neighbors close? Is there carpet? What kind of backyard? In my current house, we had the carpet pulled out and installed laminate (because of the dogs) we have a baby gate across the stairs so they can't go up the carpeted stairs. We had converted our too small dining room into an extra bedroom but it quickly became the 'dog room'

Oh this is a fun thread, I have to admit! At least we all know we're not the only crazy ones!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

When your mother-in-law has accepted she will only have Furry grand-babies for the forseeable future!

You have extra money, and the first thing you think of to do with that money is to buy things -accessories, clothes, grooming products- for them. 

You read about, think about and talk about Malts more than anything else.

You post on this forum!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 8 2008, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686007


> 2.) You spend more on their hair products then your own! John Paul Mitchell for Pets vs. Suave :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

When people at work know more about your furbaby than they know about anyone else in your family!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

When you pass up hanging out with your friends to hang out with your dog. And when you get ready to go someplace with them you spend more time getting them ready(wash face, do hair, gather their stuff) than yourself. When your parents refer to them as their favorite grandchild. I love this thread! Like Stacy said, at least we know we're not the only crazy ones! :biggrin:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

When your mother asks first about the dog and then how are you.


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

When you feel like you need a babysitter (husband, kids) if you'll be gone longer than a few hours, so they'll be taken care of. ( And won't feel lonely and left out). :wacko1:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

When you travel and your malt has more luggage than you do! :brownbag: :embarrassed: 

You're invited to playdates with all your friends' babies/children and you proudly bring your fluffbutt.  

When family members and friends call and speak to your dog on speakerphone to sing them happy birthday! :thumbsup: 

When your coworkers ask if they can "babysit". :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

When you won't go on vacation because you will miss them too much!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

When you build a new house and you have your Architect make adjustments for the pups, such as glass doors in the hallway to keep them contained and a door at the top of the stairs to keep them downstairs.


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

.........and when YOU drink tap water b/c you know there's only one more bottle of water in the fridge. (and it just ain't worth the risk of face staining). :no2:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

A sure "sign" you're obsessed is a "sign".  

[attachment=45081:Hannah___Boo_231.jpg]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

When you call home so that you can speak to your furbaby while you are away on business.

When you approach the car of a total stranger, who just happens to have a white doggie in the car, so that you can get your fix.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

When Hubby :wub: says he still needs to buy gifts for his three favorite girls.........and one of them is the FurBaby. When it isn't holiday time and hubby ask the FurBaby what he needs to pick up from the store for her. Toy? Treats? a Dress?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

When you hate leaving your furbaby alone,even if just for an hour or two. You worry that she is lonely!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 9 2008, 08:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686226


> A sure "sign" you're obsessed is a "sign".
> 
> [attachment=45081:Hannah___Boo_231.jpg][/B]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

1. When you decide to pass on holiday get-togethers with your family because your Malts are NOT INVITED. (Ok, Ok ... we'll probably GO, but we SHAN'T be staying long. We can't spend Christmas Day HOURS away from our babies, for heaven's sake!) I'm not bitter. Do I sound bitter?

2. When the only holiday parties you attend are the ones to which your Malties ARE INVITED. And their outfits for said parties are much more elaborate than your own. Much MUCH more elaborate.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Anouk @ Dec 9 2008, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686177


> When your mother asks first about the dog and then how are you.[/B]


SOO TRUE!!!!

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Dec 9 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686244


> When you call home so that you can speak to your furbaby while you are away on business.
> 
> When you approach the car of a total stranger, who just happens to have a white doggie in the car, so that you can get your fix.[/B]


haha..I definitely call and my mother puts me on speaker phone to speak to Mia..lol!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

When people ask for a picture of you and you can't find one that doesn't have your fluff included.

When you're willing to take the fluff out in the morning BEFORE you even have a chance to use the bathroom.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> When you're willing to take the fluff out in the morning BEFORE you even have a chance to use the bathroom.[/B]




OMG, that is SOOOO true! I'm always about to pee my pants and I take London potty first...LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Dec 9 2008, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686196


> When you travel and your malt has more luggage than you do! :brownbag: :embarrassed:
> 
> You're invited to playdates with all your friends' babies/children and you proudly bring your fluffbutt.
> 
> ...


------
I was going to use the family members one. My mother leaves messages on my voicemail for Hunter and when she calls, she asks to speak with him first. Let's see - you know your obsessed with this breed when you forget to buy your husband a Christmas Present but you have 4 under the tree for hte furbaby and one on the way!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, this actually happened last week.

When you remember to pick up your furkid at the pet sitters and drive home but left your son at school waiting to be picked up. (lol) Thank god he's 16.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

When you buy a black suv and trade it in after 3 months to get a white one to match the furkids. And order the entertainment package for the furkids to watch dvds.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Dec 9 2008, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686325


> Well, this actually happened last week.
> 
> When you remember to pick up your furkid at the pet sitters and drive home but left your son at school waiting to be picked up. (lol) Thank god he's 16.[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

QUOTE (Jadey @ Dec 9 2008, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686334


> When you buy a black suv and trade it in after 3 months to get a white one to match the furkids. And order the entertainment package for the furkids to watch dvds.[/B]


 :forgive me: That is just plain awesomeness...LOL!!!!! :you rock:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When you carry your Malt's photo in your purse so when humans pull out photos of their kids you pull out photos of your Malt. :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Dec 9 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686244


> When you call home so that you can speak to your furbaby while you are away on business.
> 
> When you approach the car of a total stranger, who just happens to have a white doggie in the car, so that you can get your fix.[/B]



I can definitely relate to this....I talk to everyone I see who has a maltese... and my kids are usually so embarrassed...lol. I told them they should get used to it because I'm not going to stop.... I am definitely obsessed.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

When you were thinking all of the above but everyone else said it first.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Dec 9 2008, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686334


> When you buy a black suv and trade it in after 3 months to get a white one to match the furkids. And order the entertainment package for the furkids to watch dvds.[/B]


.....or when you buy a black car because it showcases your white dog better!

and also buy a RV for the dog so you can always have furbaby with you on vacations. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

Or you're paranoid b/c you know that car you saw going slowly in front of your house was casing out the place to steal your baby dogs. :behindsofa:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When people want to tell a cute story about their skin kids and your mind goes immediately to your fluff.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

When friends or relatives want to "HOLD" your malt, but you're just not totally sure they are
competent to do so. :jackrabbitslims:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You make sure you have a dog with you when you go through the drive thru - then feel cheated when you don't get any comments  

When you don't even care that you constantly have little white hair balls all over your clothes

When you can remember to make vet appts for your dogs/puppies but keep forgetting to schedule your child's dental visit

When you feel naked flying without a dog with you


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

When you put up a Christmas tree for the dog(s). 

I didn't this year, but most years I put up a tree and hang dog breed ornaments, kitty ornaments, and horse ornaments on it. :brownbag: 












Joy


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

When they have a bed in every room of the house yet their favorite spot to lay is anywhere on the floor!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Almost all of the above :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: plus

When you go to your doctor, but your fluff's vet comes to her;

When you go to the hairdresser, but your fluff's groomer comes to her;

When your social life is severely curtailed because you don't want to leave "the baby" alone; OR

When you really MUST go out, you get a sitter;

When you think you'll just spend ten minutes or so on SM, and two hours later you wonder where the time has gone....


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh dear - I'm really worried about myself now. I can't relate to just one of the posts above.....but EVERY ONE OF THEM! :wacko1:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

When on the rare occasion you have to work away from home at headquarters and call to speak and check up on your furbaby but not to say hi to your hubbie, lol.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i can relate to every single one of these posts!! we are nuts!! 

how about.. when all your relatives refer to themselves as your baby's aunties and uncles and cousins and grandparents!!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Dec 9 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686415


> Or you're paranoid b/c you know that car you saw going slowly in front of your house was casing out the place to steal your baby dogs. :behindsofa:[/B]



Oh yeah, I hear ya. I'm so paranoid about this too. Right now I pretty much never leave them home alone. Two little white maltese puppies just before christmas? Oh yeah, I worry. I would never DREAM of leaving them in a car or something. 

Yep, count me in on the :wacko1: ! Every single comment....I understand it all!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

- When you are guilty of all of the above. 

- When the most important reason you lock the house is because you're afraid someone's going to come in and steal your furkid.

- Even though your electric bill is over $250.00 a month (in a studio apartment), you still leave the air conditioner and TV on all day long when you're not home so they shouldn't feel alone and should always be comfortable.

- when you have 2 bathrooms, and only one of them is yours.

- when you'd mortgage the house for them if you needed to.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

When you talk so much about SM, the threads and the friends that you've made here that your other friends start making fun of your Spoiled Maltese Secret Society! :smrofl: :SM Rocks!: 

When no other dog breed compares to the Maltese :wub: 

When the UPS driver thinks "Mateo" is a new person living in your house b/c he gets so many packages! :brownbag: 

And all of the above...... :sHa_banana:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 9 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686370


> QUOTE (Jadey @ Dec 9 2008, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686334





> When you buy a black suv and trade it in after 3 months to get a white one to match the furkids. And order the entertainment package for the furkids to watch dvds.[/B]


.....or when you buy a black car because it showcases your white dog better!

and also buy a RV for the dog so you can always have furbaby with you on vacations. :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: i would love to buy a RV for that same reason!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

When your hubby that never wanted an inside dog and now has three that sleep with him in bed at night leaves in the morning and tells the fluff butts "Daddy is going to work now to make some money to buy you guys kibble and toys!" :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 10 2008, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686642


> When your hubby that never wanted an inside dog and now has three that sleep with him in bed at night leaves in the morning and tells the fluff butts "Daddy is going to work now to make some money to buy you guys kibble and toys!" :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]


OMG!!! Hubby has a special routine he has to do before bed or before going to work depending on his shift. It includes a Gracie sandwich :wub: which is her getting kisses from both daddy and mommy at the same time. Once she feels she has had enough then she will kiss daddy night night or bye bye. She always gets daddy's last kiss before he leaves the house. :wub: On his way out the door it is usually "Daddy's going to get more money to buy more toys." 

I love that our other halves are as nuts as we are.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*...when you (mommy) go to get another car and after you have checked it out say to the car calesman...

"I'll be back in half an hour. I want my 'baby' to check it out first to see if she likes it!!!   "

And when you return they are GOB SMACKED; you produce your (baby) malt!!!!   and you say 'go on baby have a look around the car and tell mommy if you like it'!!!   


I REALLY did this when I bought my station wagon about 5 years ago!!!

and......



people show you their skin kids picture on their cell phone and you say 'oh look at mine' and you produce your cell phone with your malt as the screensaver/wallpaper!!!!

I could go on and on ....like everyone said. We all relate to everything said above.

:cheer: 


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage



*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

When you redecorated your house, and chose tile (obvious reasons!) instead of carpet for the family room!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

when im at work and everyone is telling stories about their skin-kids... they ask me....klarisa, how r the girls... lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

When you take Lucy to pick your kids from school and keep hearing whispers of "that's Marina's dog" because they've seen her pic on the Maltese mag cover and the photos in Top Notch Toys mag.

And when Marina accidently loses your cellphone at recess and the office calls to let you know they have your phone - recognized by the maltese wallpaper you have


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 10 2008, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686905


> When you take Lucy to pick your kids from school and keep hearing whispers of "that's Marina's dog" because they've seen her pic on the Maltese mag cover and the photos in Top Notch Toys mag.
> 
> And when Marina accidently loses your cellphone at recess and the office calls to let you know they have your phone - recognized by the maltese wallpaper you have[/B]


Marina, must be a bit of a superstar at her school for being on a magazine cover. That is pretty awesome. Hope she is having a fabulous birthday! B)


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I love this thread. It makes me feel as if I'm not nuts alone. Thanks.


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

I could go on and on about the obsessed stuff i think and do about these luvmufs.... :beating a dead horse: 


----Why aren't doggie booster seats a law?



-----How come people don't throw puppy showers?



I'm glad I found a place where by being crazy, I fit in. haha :happy dance:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Dec 10 2008, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687038


> I could go on and on about the obsessed stuff i think and do about these luvmufs.... :beating a dead horse:
> 
> 
> ----Why aren't doggie booster seats a law?
> ...



Sure sign is when your friends throw you a puppy shower for your new baby because they know how much pure joy that Maltese brings you :wub: :wub: 

Glad to be amongst the crazy and nutty Maltese lovers!!!!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

When you own a Queen sized bed and sleep on the sofa so you dont distrub the fluffs (or on the very edge of the bed)
When your single and tell every man about your babies before going out on a date!!


QUOTE (joyomom @ Dec 11 2008, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687115


> QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Dec 10 2008, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687038





> I could go on and on about the obsessed stuff i think and do about these luvmufs.... :beating a dead horse:
> 
> 
> ----Why aren't doggie booster seats a law?
> ...



Sure sign is when your friends throw you a puppy shower for your new baby because they know how much pure joy that Maltese brings you :wub: :wub: 

Glad to be amongst the crazy and nutty Maltese lovers!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

When your malt has gotton more gifts and cards this christmas season than you have! LOL


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

heyy shouldnt this be in the everything else section lol!!!


everyone has such cute little stroies... im so glad im not the only one!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Before I had Gracie, and my daughter would let her mini-Dachshund kiss her in the face, I thought it was so gross. :faint:

Now, though, Gracie's kisses ... all over the face, up the nose, in the mouth ... I love 'em all! I'm even amazed at myself!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

When you only go on vacation if you can take your pups with you.

When you write the Christmas Letter and you have an ENTIRE Page devoted to the pups.

When there was no way you were going to let "dogs" on your leather sofa.. and then go out and buy steps for them.

When you go to the post office or bank you always have a pup in a carrier to show off.

When you buy a basket for that bicycle that you haven't ridden in 10 years - just so you can ride around with your pup...


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

When you let them drink out of your water glass before you, and you still drink from the same glass!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Dec 16 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690425


> When you let them drink out of your water glass before you, and you still drink from the same glass!!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smheat:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 8 2008, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686010


> 4) Their comfort is more important than your own...ie: Laying on the couch or bed, or not moving your computer chair so they can continue to sleep under it peacefully! [/B]


Guilty! :blush: 

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 9 2008, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686032


> You prepare their food and it takes you an hour homecooking and then pick up fast food for the hubby and kids. :blush:[/B]


Yep....that's me. Only I toss in a Lean Cuisine into the microwave. :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 9 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686174


> When you pass up hanging out with your friends to hang out with your dog. And when you get ready to go someplace with them you spend more time getting them ready(wash face, do hair, gather their stuff) than yourself. When your parents refer to them as their favorite grandchild. I love this thread! Like Stacy said, at least we know we're not the only crazy ones! :biggrin:[/B]


Oh boy...sooooo guilty! The amount of time I take to make sure they look perfect before going somewhere and then realize I have only a fraction of the time needed to get ready myself. The thought and energy I put into getting myself ready is only a fraction of the time I put into getting them ready.

QUOTE (gibbert @ Dec 9 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686274


> 1. When you decide to pass on holiday get-togethers with your family because your Malts are NOT INVITED. (Ok, Ok ... we'll probably GO, but we SHAN'T be staying long. We can't spend Christmas Day HOURS away from our babies, for heaven's sake!) I'm not bitter. Do I sound bitter?
> 
> 2. When the only holiday parties you attend are the ones to which your Malties ARE INVITED. And their outfits for said parties are much more elaborate than your own. Much MUCH more elaborate.[/B]


I don't even give my family the option of NOT inviting my two. We're a package deal and that's it. I take them to friends homes and act like it's the most natural thing in the world so they don't even have a chance to tell me my two precious and perfectly behaived babies aren't invited.  

Oh this group is sooooo bad for me. We're just a bunch of enablers! :smtease: 

How about:
Before purchasing any new clothes for yourself, you mentally calculate how many outfits/bags of your furkids it will go with.

You spend way more on your furkids food then your normal grocery bill and the majority of the meat in your grocery cart is for them, not you.

You feed your furkids organic/holistic food & treats, give them at least 5 different vitamins and make sure they get enough excercise. However you don't yourself eat well, take vitamins or exercise on a regular basis.

Think about the perfume you wear and whether or not it will it go nicely with theirs.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

When you have a perfectly good Queen sizeTemperpedic bed but you go out and get a King size so they will have more room. :smrofl: 

When you have to get a bigger car cause their stroller is hard to get in and out of the trunk. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

When you work from home, won't get a job elsewhere so the malt won't be alone all day.


When you think "Maltese are better than poodles" and you used to be a poodle person!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

In addition to all of the above....

when you wait until the absolutely last second and you can't wait anymore to go to the potty yourself, because if you get up you will disturb their beauty sleep. And, then when you try to get up you can't feel your legs anymore because you've been letting them sleep on them for so long because they just look so darn cute - who cares about blood clots or whatever health issues this may cause, darn it, it's for the babies!!!!

And, my most embarassing...when your co-worker is gushing about her toddler grandchild and you hear yourself saying, oh, my, God, Sophie and Annie are the same way!!! Yeah, she thinks I'm a nut!

Linda


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

When you got your fluffs far more presents then your significant other :brownbag: They have so many presents under the tree! I didn't even realize until I started counting them yesterday after wrapping a couple more.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

When you are late for work everday because you spend so much time playing with and kissing your baby... It's a good thing my boss doesn't get upset!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I know this is late but when you go church on Christmas eve and you see all the little skin kids in their Christmas dresses and matching bows and you atomatically wish your fur kid was there with you. And you say to yourself 'my malt's Christmas dress looks better!' :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh....all of these are sooooooooooo funny and true!!!!

When you haven't been on vacation since your honeymoon, and been married 19 years....even though you get....

Ooooh I'll watch your babies.... :no2: 
I'll take good care of them...ummmmm :no2: :no2: 
Come on...it really will be no problem...ummmm :no2: :no2: :no2: 


When you look like you are so unkept, because you just got too sweet babies, and they look they could fluff down a runway.

When you have them back in your life, after not having them, and there isn't a problem in the world you feel you can't face.

When the miserable man that parks next to you and your hubby, sees your sweet babies, and doesn't acknowledge them...and you feel yourself ready to get out of the car and say, "Um excuse me...did you just ignore my babies.. :smcry: 

When you know, the best place to be, to share the love you have for your babies, your hopes, dreams, excitement...is no other place then SPOILED MALTESE. arty: arty: arty:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

When you go to the checkout lain in Wal-green's (drug store), see the cashier with a certain pony tail position and think...OMG!! she's got a topknot!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Dec 28 2008, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694596


> When you go to the checkout lain in Wal-green's (drug store), see the cashier with a certain pony tail position and think...OMG!! she's got a topknot!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

When your very thoughtful son gives you a portable Photo Viewer by Memorex and you load all 58 photos on it of your dogs, then while showing the photos you loaded to your husband he says, "they are all photos of the dogs." And your first thought is, "oops I forgot the cat."

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Dec 9 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686325


> Well, this actually happened last week.
> 
> When you remember to pick up your furkid at the pet sitters and drive home but left your son at school waiting to be picked up. (lol) Thank god he's 16.[/B]


 :smrofl: I know this thread is old, but I really enjoyed it.

How about when you see other people's kids the first thing you think is "Your kids are kind of filthy. My furbaby is so cute and clean."


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 9 2008, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686033


> when you have way more pictures of your dogs than anybody else :brownbag:[/B]



That's me, I have more pictures of the dog's than the kid's :brownbag:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

When you can't call your baby a dog. You think of every other name (fur-baby, fur-kid, fluff butt, etc...), but can't say dog... except maybe for other breeds! :HistericalSmiley: 

When you are watching a scary movie with your baby, you cover his/her eyes and ears during a very scary part.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

When you call your skin-kid your fur-babys name :brownbag: Also when your skin-kids tease that you love your puppy more than you love them :blush: :embarrassed: 
When you go to the store and always bring something back for your baby  :biggrin: 
When your Mom calls your baby her fur-Grandchild for the first time and you tear up


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

When you go to the store for a gift for your grandchild in the baby department and always, always end up thinking that would be so cute for my furbaby, then get a baby toy you figure if its ok for the skin baby to chew on then its ok for the furbaby and then end up in the pet department and end up getting all kinds of gifts for your furbaby and totally forget the original gift that you went to the store for. :hump: :hump: :hump:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 24 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796165


> How about when you see other people's kids the first thing you think is "Your kids are kind of filthy. My furbaby is so cute and clean."[/B]


Oh, I'm so guilty of this! Especially when I see dirty kids running around the grocery store (or anywhere else that I can't take my furbaby) and think, "How is that kid not a health hazard and my dog in a carrier is? WTF?"

How about when my 18 month old nephew automatically starts looking for Josie when he sees me? I love it! I stopped quickly by their house one day after work and Simon kept saying "Josie? Josie?" and I had to tell him that Josie was at home.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

When you give up going to the salon for color/highlights (and color your hair at home) in order to afford a monthly groom for fluff butt!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 24 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796353


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 24 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796165





> How about when you see other people's kids the first thing you think is "Your kids are kind of filthy. My furbaby is so cute and clean."[/B]


Oh, I'm so guilty of this! Especially when I see dirty kids running around the grocery store (or anywhere else that I can't take my furbaby) and think, "How is that kid not a health hazard and my dog in a carrier is? WTF?"

How about when my 18 month old nephew automatically starts looking for Josie when he sees me? I love it! I stopped quickly by their house one day after work and Simon kept saying "Josie? Josie?" and I had to tell him that Josie was at home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Soooo true! LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 25 2009, 02:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796535


> QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 24 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796353





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 24 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796165





> How about when you see other people's kids the first thing you think is "Your kids are kind of filthy. My furbaby is so cute and clean."[/B]


Oh, I'm so guilty of this! Especially when I see dirty kids running around the grocery store (or anywhere else that I can't take my furbaby) and think, "How is that kid not a health hazard and my dog in a carrier is? WTF?"

How about when my 18 month old nephew automatically starts looking for Josie when he sees me? I love it! I stopped quickly by their house one day after work and Simon kept saying "Josie? Josie?" and I had to tell him that Josie was at home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Soooo true! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, nothing makes my MIL angrier than when I say my dog is cleaner than other people's kids b/c she wants a grandchild bad! Who is to say dogs are frivolous and baby not? I say, the opposite, darn it!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 02:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796538


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 25 2009, 02:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796535





> QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 24 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796353





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 24 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796165





> How about when you see other people's kids the first thing you think is "Your kids are kind of filthy. My furbaby is so cute and clean."[/B]


Oh, I'm so guilty of this! Especially when I see dirty kids running around the grocery store (or anywhere else that I can't take my furbaby) and think, "How is that kid not a health hazard and my dog in a carrier is? WTF?"

How about when my 18 month old nephew automatically starts looking for Josie when he sees me? I love it! I stopped quickly by their house one day after work and Simon kept saying "Josie? Josie?" and I had to tell him that Josie was at home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Soooo true! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, nothing makes my MIL angrier than when I say my dog is cleaner than other people's kids b/c she wants a grandchild bad! Who is to say dogs are frivolous and baby not? I say, the opposite, darn it!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also look at what the children are wearing and say my Gigi's clothes look sooo much better. :brownbag: LOL
I missed this thread. It always reassures me that I'm not the only crazy one. LOL


----------

